# Simplicity Regent Hydrostatic Pedal Issues



## Kevin Feldman (Sep 2, 2018)

I have lost all tension on the pedal both forward and back. Doesn't appear it's missing a spring or anything. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I have no experience with your problem, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

We have, among other stuff, a JD/Scott with hydro-static drive and if the oil level in the transmission gets a little low, the pedals will get very light in foot pressure. Before going further, make sure the transmission has the proper amount of oil in it, also make sure it's clean. PJ


----------

